# حد قال انه عايز فهرس للمواضيع ؟ خلاص تعالى شارك فى عمله



## mohamed aseer (20 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته
اعتقد ان من يوم ما اشتركت فى المنتدى ده ، و هناك ندائااااااااااااااات كتيييييييييير من اعضاء كتيييييييييييير ، بتطلب ان المنتدى يكون فيه فهرس للمواضيع حتى لا تموت المواضيع .
انا جاتلى فكره نقدر من خلالها نعمل فهرس للمواضيع ، و مش هانستنى الاشراف لانه..................... الحمل هايكون كبييييييييييييير جدا عليه .

الخطه :
ركزوا كويس
اول شئ احنا عندنا مواضيع حوالى حاجه و تسعين صفحه ، كل ما هنالك انا عايز متطوعين معايا ، بس ياريت يوصل عددنا لعشره على الاقل نتفق احنا العشره مع بعض كلنا على ميعاد معين ، يكون نشاط المنتدى فيه قليييييل جدا و كل شخص مننا يتولى مسئوليه عدد من الصفحات.
مثلا نتفق ان انا هاخد من رقم واحد و تسعين الى رقم مائه ، و عضو اخر من واحد و تمانين الى رقم تسعين ، و هكذا نقسم الصفحات علينا تبعا لعدد المتطوعين ، و نتفق فى ساعه من يوم معين يكون فيها المنتدى نشاطه قليل ، مثلا الساعه سته الصبح ، او بعد صلاه الفجر ، و هكذا ، عشان ماحدش يكون بيشارك و يغير فى ترتيب الصفحات ( كده كده الصفحات الاولى هيا اللى بيحصل فيها تغير كبير فقط لا غير) 
المطلوب بقه من كل عضو انه يفتح الصفحات الخاصه بيه و جنبها ملف كتابه (word) و يقوم بفتح كل المواضيع الموجوده فى صفحاته ، ويقوم بتسجيل ثلاث معلومات عن كل موضوع فى الصفحات الخاصه به (الرابط للموضوع و عنوان الموضوع و صاحب الموضوع )
و ياخذ تلك المعلومات عن كل موضوع و يضعهم تحت تصنيف معين نتفق عليه كلنا مثلا هانعمل قسم للمعمارين ، و اخر لاتجاهات المعماريه ، و اخر للديكور الداخلى (الناس ديه اللى حاسه بالظلم دايما) ،................... و هكذا . ( لسه هانتفق على الموضوع ده) .

ثم بعد ذلك نضع موضوع لكل تصنيف ، و نطلب من الاعضاء عدم وضع اى ردود فى تلك المواضيع ، و يمكن للاعضاء وضع روابط مواضيعهم الجديده فقط لا غير ، للمحافظه على الفهرس سليم .
و نعمل موضوع اخر نضع فيه رابط لكل تصنيف قمنا به ، و نسمح للاعضاء ساعتها بوضع تعليقاتهم ، فى حاله اننا لن نضطر لعمل تصنيف اضافى مستقبلا .

اتمنى تكون الناس فهمت انا عايز اعمل ايه ، طبعا انا هاسلم مشروعى باذن الله فى نص سبعه ، بس انا قلت اضع الموضوع دلوقتى لاننا هانحتاج وقت كبير عشان نعرف ننظم الموضوع صح .

دلوقتى المطلوب ايه ؟
1- سجل اسمك معانا :
اتمنى ان اللى يضع رد فى هذا الموضوع عنده استعداد انه يشارك فى عمل فهرس للمواضيع ، و كل لما العدد زاد المجهود هايقل كتير ، لان الصفحات اللى هاياخدها كل واحد هاتقل كتير .

2- رأيك يهمنا :
اللى يضع رد فى هذا الموضوع ، يقول لو عنده اقتراحات ، و كمان يضع صوره للتصنيف اللى يراه مناسب .

3-التنفيذ :
بعد وصول الاعضاء لعدد عشره اعضاء متطوعين ، نبدأ تنفيذ الخطه ، نتفق كل عضو هاياخد كام صفحه و رقمهم من كام الى كام ، و نتفق على ميعاد ندخل فيه كلنا مع بعض عشان مافيش مواضيع تنتقل من صفحات عضو الى عضو اخر و تتسجل مرتين .
4- النتيجه :
يرسل كل عضو ملف الكتابه الذى سجل فيه المواضيع ببياناتها ، لاحد العضاء المتطوعين ، ليقوم بضمها مع بعض ، و عمل موضوع لكل تصنيف ، و يضع فيه تنبيه الا يشارك عضو الا بوضع رد يحتوى رابط موضوع جديد ، و يقوم بعمل موضوع اخر ( يتم تثبيته ) يحتوى روابط للتصنيفات ، و ردود الاعضاء .


اتمنى الناس تشارك معانا و الاقى ردود ، وكده كده يا جماعه الحكايه هاتبتدى باذن الله بعد منتصف شهر سبعه .


----------



## mohamed aseer (20 يونيو 2006)

انا اول واحد هاشارك معاك ، بس اهم حاجه التنفيذ يبقى بعد نص سبعه ، لانى هاسلم مشروعى ، ادعيلى .

و اقترح التصنيف ده :
1- المواضيع الخاصه بالمعماريين .
2- المواضيع الخاصه بالاتجاهات المعماريه ( التفكيكيه ، الحدائه ، العماره المستدامه ، ..............)
3- طلبات الاعضاء .
4- التصميم الداخلى .
5- التفاصيل المعماريه ، و الرسومات التنفيذيه .
6- الموقع العام .
7- تصميمات معماريه لبعض الابنيه .
8- مشاريع الاعضاء ( بس هوا معمول كده كده )

على ما افكر فى حاجه تانيه .


----------



## soso2006 (20 يونيو 2006)

محمد انا موافقة دجا على الفكرة الرائعة دى ، انا اول المشتركين معاك ، سجلنى .........  وقوللى انا صفحات من كام لكام وهنبدأ امتى عشان نبدأ سوا ......


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (21 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

انا موافقة جدا على الفكرة دى

و هاشارك معاكوا ان شاء الله 

و ياريت تقولى انا هاخد الصفحات من كام الى كام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و ياريت لو عرفنا كمان ان داخل كل موضوع خاص بجزء من مواضيع المنتدى مثلا قسم المشاريع يكون بداخله اجزاء ايضا تبعا لنوع المشروع مثلا  مبانى سكنية - تجارية - ترفيهية - ........... و هكذا)

و من يأخذ جزء معين او موضوع معين يكمله للاخر و يبقى باستمرار فى متابعة له و لكل جديد فيه من مواضيع الاعضاء.

و يارب الفكرة تستمر للاخر بنجاح ان شاء الله.


----------



## mohamed aseer (21 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا ساره 
جزاك الله خيرا ra_sh_1984 ( اعتقد انها رشا)

و اتمنى نلاقى متطوعين كمان ، عايزين على الاقل كمان سته او سبعه 
و بالنسبه لرأيك يا رشا ،تصنيف التصنيف ، هايكون متعب اكتر ، و التصنيف كده هايبقى كتييييييييييير ، بس لو اتفقنا كلنا على اننا ننفذ التصنيف بالدقه ديه ، ماشى لا مانع ، و اعتقد اننا نضع تنبيه على الاعضاء ان من يقوم بوضع موضوع جديد ، يضع رابط له فى الفهرس فى صوره رد ، او سهل على الاشراف انه يضع الروابط للمواضيع الجديده ، مش هايكون مجهود بالنسبه للمشرف .

شكرا لمشاركتكم و جزاكم الله خيرا ، و اتمنى على ما تيجى الاجازه يكون وصل عددنا كلنا تسعه على الاقل ، عشان نقدر نقوم بالفهرسه .


----------



## أبوموسى (21 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
حد قال المنتدى عاوز ترتيب . . أكيد مهندس محمد 
بارك الله فيك أنا معاك من المتطوعين . . بس ياريت تقولي متى حنبدأ . . ولا ونو ما عندي فكرة كويسة في الحاسب . . مجرد متصفح لا أكثر ولا أقل . .
بس الفكرة تمام


----------



## troy_119 (21 يونيو 2006)

يا سلام عليك يا ابو حميد انت كنت فين من زمان ماحنا ليل نهار بنتقابل ف مواضيع كتيييييييييييييييييييييير اوى يا راجل دانا حاسس انه مافى وراك غيرى :68: :68: :68: ع العموم انا دايما وراك ف كل المواضيع اعتقد يعنى انه مش هتيجى على ده و اسيبك --( معاك معاك ))-- بس انت حدد جدولتك و الشغل اللى مطلوب و ادرسها و بلغنى امتى هننفذ الهجوم ع المنتدى ده ..ههههههههههههههههههه:68: :68: 
ما تنساش انا معاك ها .. (( ايك تنسى  ))


----------



## mohamed aseer (21 يونيو 2006)

و الله يا جماعه انا سعييييييييييييييد جدا بيكو
جزاك الله خيرا اخى ابو موسى 
جزاك الله خيرا اخى تروى ( اسمك ايه صحيح )

بالنسبه لك اخى ابو موسى لا تقلق ، حين تنفيذ الموضوع سأقوم بشرح الكيفيه بالتفصيل ، سعيد بمشاركتك حقيقى .
اخى العزيز تروى ، متشكر لردك يا اخى ، و ماتقلقش انت من ضمن الناس اللى فعلا كان نفسى يشاركو معايا فى الموضوع ده ، انت من ضمن الناس اللى فاكرها من قبل ما اضع الموضوع اساسا .


----------



## troy_119 (21 يونيو 2006)

يعنى احنا نعرف بعض من زمااااااااااااااااااان اوى و لسه فاكر تسال السؤال ده ؟؟ و مش هرد عليك علشان كده باءه ..


----------



## ابن البلد (21 يونيو 2006)

وانا معاكم بس قولوا لي متى ستبدأون


----------



## mohamed aseer (21 يونيو 2006)

انا حقيقى سعيد بروح التعاون ديه
و شبلى كمان معانا مع انه لسه جديد ، جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم ، و اكيد هانقولك على التفاصيل اول باول ، انا سعيد جدا بيك .

يا اخ تروى ، سماح بقى ماتعقدهاش ، ماجتش فرصه اسألك ، قول بقى .:80:


----------



## بسنت (21 يونيو 2006)

فكرة رائعة يا محمد انا معاكم اكيد


----------



## mariam ID (21 يونيو 2006)

"و اخر للديكور الداخلى (الناس ديه اللى حاسه بالظلم دايما)" ..... عجبتني كتير ومنيح انك تذكرتنا... 
فكرتك متعبة بس لو تنفذت حيكون المنتدى احسن بكتير بحب ساعد بس ما بقدر كون الساعة ستة الصبح :3: :9:


----------



## mohamed aseer (21 يونيو 2006)

مش معقول يا جماعه ، حقيقى انا سعيد باعضاء المنتدى دول ، اعضاء رائعين حقا ، جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا .

بسنت جزاك الله خيرا ، و سعيد بوجودك اكيد.

و الاخت مريم ، انا اكثر الفروع اللى بعشقها و نابعه من العماره هم تنسيق الموقع العام ، و الديكور الداخلى ، و بالنسبه للساعه السادسه صباحا ، لا تقلقى وجدت طريقه افضل و لا تدعى ان ندخل فى وقت معين ، فقط هانتفق على يوم معين ننفذ فيه الموضوع ، فى اى وقت من اليوم ، و يسعدنا لو تشاركينا فى الموضوع .


----------



## arc_fares (22 يونيو 2006)

*فكرة عظيمة ......جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك.*

السلام عليكم .
الاخ محمد اسير اهنائك على الفكرة الممتازة .
ربنا يوفقك كمان في مشروعك وتتفوق وتجيب امتياز .
انا على استعداد للمساعدة .


----------



## mohamed aseer (22 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم فارس ، و سعدت بمشاركتك معنا جدا .
حقيقى انا سعيد بكل من تطوع لهذا العمل.
شكرا لردك االكريم ، و وفقك الله فى كل مشاريعك التى تقوم بها .


----------



## mohamed aseer (23 يونيو 2006)

ايه يا جماعه مافيش ناس متطوعين تانى ولا ايه ؟
فين روح التعاون اللى بتميز منتدانا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## soso2006 (23 يونيو 2006)

محمد ممكن اشارك تانى كأن صوتى صوتين ( عضوين ) انا ممكن اشيل معاكم الضعف ....


----------



## mohamed aseer (23 يونيو 2006)

حقيقى جزاك الله كل خير ،و ده مش غريب عليكى طبعا يا ساره و واضح فى مشاركاتك فى المنتدى مجهوداتك الكبيره المبذوله ، عموما لا تقلقى الشغل تقيل كده كده ، سعيد جدا بمشاركتك ، و ربنا يوفقنا فى مشاريع تخرجنا ، و ننفذ الفهرس باذن الله .


----------



## troy_119 (23 يونيو 2006)

ايه يا ابو حميد انت بتقول ايه (( الشغل تقيل كده كده )) ما كنش اتفاقنا م الاول . :68: :68: :68: 
لا انا كده :81: :81: بردو معاكو انت صدقت و لا ايه


----------



## mohamed aseer (23 يونيو 2006)

انت بقى يا طروى بالذات هاقسم الشغل على اتناشر واحد ، و انت هاتاخد نصيب اربعه منهم 
لو عندك اعتراض من حقك طبعا 

و ساعتها:73::73::73::73::73::73:


----------



## mohamed aseer (23 يونيو 2006)

ra_sh_1984 ، soso2006 أبوموسى ، شبلي موعد ، بسنت ، mariam ID ، arc_fares

اشكركم جميعا لروح التعاون المتوفره لديكم ، (و انت يا طروى لا )، انا بس كنت عايز الفت نظر الناس لشئ مهم ، الفهرس يا جماعه مفيد جدا لكل المشاركين ، لان اثناء تصفحك للمواضيع و تصنيفها ، هتجد مواضيع رائعه ، و لكنها اختفت ، و لن تملوا من التصفح ، و باذن الله قبل التنفيذ سارسل طريقه توفر وقت و جهد كبيرين للتصفح و التصنيف ، جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا ، و اتمنى ان نقدم الفائده للكثير من الاعضاء لوجه الله ، انا بس احب أسألكم عن اذا كان لدى احدكم مقترحات ، او افرع للتصنيف ، يتفضل يشارك بها.


----------



## troy_119 (23 يونيو 2006)

mohamed aseer قال:


> انت بقى يا تروى بالذات هاقسم الشغل على اتناشر واحد ، و انت هاتاخد نصيب اربعه منهم
> لو عندك اعتراض من حقك طبعا
> 
> و ساعتها:73::73::73::73::73::73:



:19: :19: :19: هو ممكن حد يلحقنى ؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟ و كمان اسمى تروى خليك حنين علينا شويه يا اخى محمد


----------



## mohamed aseer (23 يونيو 2006)

:68: ماتقلقش يا تروى ، انا بهرج و الله ، لتفتكر انى بكلم جد .

بس بجد يا جماعه ياريت لو نقدر نقترح ايه اقسام التصنيف اللى نحب نشوفها فى الفهرس
عشان كمان من خلال الفهرس نقدر نعرف الاقسام اللى مواضيعها قليله جدااااااااااااا .


----------



## mariam ID (23 يونيو 2006)

:68: اول قسم : الهندسة الداخلية :14: :13: :20: 
والباقي متل ما بتحبو....


----------



## mohamed aseer (23 يونيو 2006)

شو هايدا ؟ كيف يعنى عم نقدر ننسى الهندسه الداخليه ، ما تفكرى فى ها الحكى مره تانيه ، اكيد و عن جد راح نخصص باب لايلكون مصممى الديكور ، و انتى عم تورينا مواضيعك الكتير مفيده فى هايدا التخصص ، و انا شفتلك تصميماتك الداخليه و راح اضع تعليق عليها عن قريب .
( عفوا اختى : انا بحب اللهجه اللبنانيه كتير، وراح ارد عليكى بعد هيك بها اللهجه  ) .

انا شفت انه فيه مواضيع كتير بتعبر عن بعض وجهات النظر للاعضاء ، و مناقشات عن العماره 
بالتالى اقترح اننا نخصص باب للمواضيع ديه ، و نسميها (مناقشات معماريه) .
تحوى جميع المواضيع الى يطرحها الاعضاء و تعبر عن اراء ووجهات نظر الاعضاء .
و ان شاء الله كل لما ازهق من الشغل فى مشروعى هافكر فى باب ممكن نضيفه للفهرس ، و اتمنى تفكروا معايا .


----------



## troy_119 (23 يونيو 2006)

و انا بقترح اننا نعمل بابا للابحاث و الكتب و المقالات المعماريه اللى موجود و دى طبعا هتتقسم و منها (( تارخ العماره --و نظريات العماره -- فن التشكيل فى العماره -- ......... الخ علشان نسهل على نفسينا معاناه البحث عن مثل هذه الابحاث )) 
ايه رايكم ؟؟ دا طبعا بجانب الابواب اللى تم ذكرها من قبل


----------



## mohamed aseer (23 يونيو 2006)

هوا فعلا يكون كويس اننا نعمل باب للابحاث و الكتب 
نضع فيه المواضيع المتعلقه بارسال كتب معماريه ، و ابحاث معماريه 
و اقترح ايضا ان نضع باب للمواقع المعماريه 
نضع فيه المواضيع اللى يقوم الاعضاء فيها بارسال مواقع معماريه مفيده .
و اخر للبرامج المعماريه
المواضيع اللى تناقش برامج الكاد و الماكس و الفوتو شوب و غيرهم

بس تروى انا كنت قلت للاخت ra_sh_1984 قبل كده ، انه يفضل عدم عمل ابواب فرعيه من الابواب الرئيسيه ( مع انه هايكون افضل حقيقه ) ، بس السبب ، اننا هانعمل موضوع مستقل و متجدد لكل باب من ابواب الفهرس ( و نضع رابط كل باب فى موضوع اخر تحت اسم فهرس المنتدى )، فى حال عمل ابواب فرعيه فلا يمكن ان تكون تلك المواضيع متجدده ، اتمنى تكون فهمت قصدى .


----------



## soso2006 (24 يونيو 2006)

امانة عليكم ما تنسوا باب الاستغاثات التائهة ممن يريدون المساعدة .... :34:


----------



## mohamed aseer (24 يونيو 2006)

اكيد طبعا ، ده من اول و اهم الابواب للمنتدى ، الباب ده بالذات اللى بيميز المنتديات عن بعضها ، مدى استجابه طلبات الاعضاء ، و لا مفر من وجوده خصوصا انه مؤشر قوى عن نشاط المنتدى .


----------



## soso2006 (27 يونيو 2006)

* قسم الديكور الداخلى (اللى عماليين ينادوا به من فترة )
* قسم المساعدات والطلبات ( لان ما اكثر النداءات المستعجلة التى لا نراها من اخواننا )
* قسم مشروعات التخرج للاعضاء
* قسم خاص لكل نوع من المبانى وكل اللى عنده موضوع لهذا المبنى يضعه فى مكانه ( بحيث يسهل ترتيب المواضيع لو عضو جديد مش هيقرا ال90 صفحة ) مثل:
* قسم مبانى المتاحف
* قسم مبانى المكتبات
* قسم مبانى المستشفيات
وهكذا .......


----------



## بلسم الروح (27 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الفكره اكثر من رائعه مش بس علشان المنتدى هيكون اكثر تنظيم لا ده علشان روح التعاون اللى بين الاعضاء اللى انا حسيت بيها وانا بقرا الردود
عالعموم انا نفسى اكون معاكم بس انا معلوماتى عن الحاسب محدوده بس انا هحاول افهم التفاصيل كويس ولازم اشارك معاكم انشاء الله


----------



## mohamed aseer (27 يونيو 2006)

اهلا اهلا بكى بلسم الروح
سعدت جدا بمشاركتك و بحماسك الشديد ، و بالنسبه لخبرتك فى الحاسب لا تقلقى من هذه الجهه ، سأقوم باذن الله بشرح مفصل لتنفيذ الفهرس ، و بالصور باذن الله .
جزاك الله كل خير ، و سعدنا بكى معنا .

اما انتى يا ساره ، صاحبه النشاط البارز
الاقسام التى قمتى بتصنيفها رائعه
و لكن اذا قمنا بتصنيف المبانى بهذا الشكل ، فهناك مواضيع تحوى مبنى متعدده ، ممكن يكون موضوع يشمل مبانى جامعات و نوادى و ما الى ذلك فى نفس الموضوع ( مثلا موضوع كنز الملتقى ) ، فاعتقد تعميم المبانى سيكون افضل ، حتى لا نضع موضوع فى غير مكانه ، اما فى حاله اصرارك على تصنيف المبانى ( حقيقه انا افضل ذلك و لكن التنفيذ صعب) ، اتمنى منك ان تقترحى كيفيه التصنيف بحيث لا نضع معلومه فى غير مكانها ، و شاكر لكى جدا ، و باهتماماك بالموضوع ، و جزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## اشرف المهندس (27 يونيو 2006)

اه فعلا فكرة جميلة


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (27 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا اتأسف على الرد المتأخر والمشاركة في هذا الاقتراح الجميل

فعلا نحن في امس الحاجه الى مثل هذا الفهرس ... ولقد كانت هناك محاولة للعزيز فيصل الشريف في عمل فهرس اعتمد على تصنيف افضل المواضيع المطروحه في الملتقى "وهو موضوع ثابت في الصفحة الاولى للملتقى"

اما عمل فهرس كامل لجميع المواضيع فهي فكرة جبارة ... وتستحق الجهد

اذن وبعد مناقشتكم للموضوع ... اعتقد يتوجب الان البدأ في العمل .. ولذلك اطلب من كاتب الموضوع الاخ محمد فضلا لا امرا ان يتكرم ويعطينى خلاصة ما تم الاتفاق عليه وخلاصة النقاط التي لم يبت في امرها بعد.... هذه الامور مثلا عدد المتطوعين واسمائهم، العناوين الرئيسية المعتمده في الفهرس ..وهكذا.
ثم بعد ذلك فالنبدأ العمل ونسأل الله التوفيق


----------



## mohamed aseer (27 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخى اشرف لمرورك و ردك

سعيد بردك اخى ابوصالح، و اليك باختصار الخطه

اولا يتم احصاء المتطوعين ، ثم يتم الاتفاق على يوم معين لتنفيذ التصنيف ، يقوم فيه كل عضو بتشغيل اختيار عرض المواضيع تبعا للترتيب الابجدى ( حتى لا تختلف اماكن المواضيع بمشاركات جديده ) ، و بعد تقسيم الصفحات على الاعضاء ، يقوم كل عضو بفتح ملف كتابى ، يقوم فيه بوضع التصنيفات الاتيه


1- المواضيع الخاصه بالمعماريين .
2- المواضيع الخاصه بالاتجاهات المعماريه ( التفكيكيه ، الحدائه ، العماره المستدامه ، ..............)
3- طلبات الاعضاء .
4- التصميم الداخلى .
5- التفاصيل المعماريه ، و الرسومات التنفيذيه .
6- الموقع العام .
7- تصميمات معماريه .
8- مشاريع الاعضاء .
9-للابحاث و الكتب .
10- المواقع المعماريه .
11- البرامج المعماريه .
12- مقالات و اراء .

ثم يقوم كل عضو بفتح الواضيع الموجوده فى كل صفحه من الصفحات المطلوب منه تصنيفها ، و يقوم بوضع اسم الموضوع ، و اسم الكاتب ، و الرابط لكل موضوع و بالترقيم اسفل كل تصنيف .
ثم يرسل الاعضاء الملف الى ، ثم اقوم بتجميعهم جميعا ، و عمل موضوع خاص لكل تصنيف ، ينوه على هذا الموضوع الا يقوم الاعضاء بالمشاركه ابدااااا ، حتى يكون الموضوع محدد ، وقابل للاضافه .

و يتم عمل موضوع يتم وضع فيه روابط التصنيفات كلها ، و يسمح للاعضاء بوضع تعليقات للاستفسار و ما الى ذلك ، و يكون ذلك الموضوع مثبت بالطبع .

بالنسبه للاعضاء المتطوعين ، بلغنا بك حتى الان 11 فردا ، و عدد الصفحات 97 صفحه

ملاحظات :
1-اقترح الاعضاء العديد من التصنيفات الاكثر دقه ، و لكنى شعرت بانها ستكون مرهقه فى التصنيف ، اتمنى منك دراسه تصنيفاتهم ، لعل و عسى ان تجد طريقه اتنفيذها ، خصوصا و انها تثرى المنتدى اكثر .
ستجد الاقتراحات فى ردود كل من على الترتيب ، الاخت رغداء ( ثانى المشاركين ) ، و الاخت ساره ، و طبعا اخى العزيز تروى .

2- نرحب باقتراحاتك لزياده او تعديل افرع التصنيف .

3- كنت وضعت هذا الموضوع و حقيقه لن استطيع ابدأ المشاركه فيه قبل يوم 13 من شهر يوليو ، ميعاد تسليم مشروعى ، و وضعته فى هذا الوقت المبكر لتجميع اكبر عدد من المتطوعين ، و دراسه اقتراحاتهم ، و اعتذر لك اننى لن ابدأ قبل هذا التاريخ ( عذرا اخى ) ، و لكن عددكم الان وصل بدونى الى 10 افراد ، عدد ليس بقليل ، اذا خفت اخى الفاضل ان يقل الحماس وفضلت ان يبدأ الموضوع من الان تفضل اخى ، و حقيقه اعتذر و انا فى شده الحزن عن انى لن استطيع ان اشارك معكم .

4- هناك من المتطوعين من ليس لديهم الخبره الكبيره فى استخدام الحاسب الألى ، بالتالى كنت سأضع باذن الله شرحا بالصور لجميع الخطوات المطلوبه من كل عضو حتى الارسال لى مره اخرى ، اتمنى منك اذا كنت ستبدأ بدونى ان تضعه ، و اعتذر عن عدم مقدرتى وضعه الان بسبب انشغالى فانه سيأخذ وقتا طويلا بعض الشئ .

شكرا للاهتمام ، عذرا للاطاله .


----------



## محمد حمزه (27 يونيو 2006)

هي دي همة الشباب ولا بلاش ...... ماشاء الله ...... 
التعاون أهم شيء إتعلمناه في الهندسة
وفقكم الله يا معماريوا العرب ...... وإلى الأمام 
حد فيكوا يتطوع ويبنيلي بيت صغير من خمس طوابق ويكون تصميمه جميل بس على حسابه لأني لسه في أول الطريق ........ ههههههههه


----------



## mohamed aseer (27 يونيو 2006)

مشكور لتشجعيك لنا اخى الكريم مهندس الفلزات ، و مبارك لكم قسمكم الجديد ، و مشكور لروحك المحبه للمشاركه ، و هديه منى لك ، اعرض عليك تصميم منى لك و على حسابى ، و لكنك تبنى على حسابك طبعا ههههههه ، انت فقط ارسل لى الموقع ، عندما تشترى الارض .

اخى الكريم ابو صالح ، لم افهم ما معنى انك لم تجيب على ردى عليك ، رغم انك قرأته ؟
و لكنى من هذا المنطلق فهمت انك ستنتظر معى ليوم انتهائى من مشروعى ، شاكر لك اخى الكريم ، و سعدت بهذا .


----------



## mohamed aseer (27 يونيو 2006)

ها ؟ اين باقى اعضاء المنتدى ، الا يوجد المزيد ، نجد التشجيع من اقسام اخرى ، اين باقى الاعضاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يجب ان نثبت تميزنا منتدى العماره و التخطيط .


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (27 يونيو 2006)

فكرة رائعة يا محمد ابدا فى التنفيذ وباذن الله كلنا معاك ربنا يوفقك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed aseer (27 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخت مى ، و سعيد بانضمامك معنا جدااااااااااااااا
اكيد لسه فيه اعضاء كتيييير بارزين فى المنتدى ، فين الباقى ، ماشاء الله الحماس موجود من الاعضاء الجداد ، ماكنتش اتوقع ان اعضاء جدد ينضموا معانا بالحماس ده ، فين الباقى اللى باقلهم سنين فى المنتدى ؟


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (27 يونيو 2006)

انا مش جديدة ولا حاجة انا موجودة بقالى فترة فى المنتدى بس كسولة فى مشاركاتى وموضوعك لاهميتة ونفعة الفعلى لكل اعضاء المنتدى هوه اللى دفعنى للمشاركة وباذن الله اكون نافعة ليكوا واقدر اشارك معاكو


----------



## bambyno (28 يونيو 2006)

فكرة رائعة شكرا جدا على الفكرة دي و انا معاكم اكيد بس قولي عدد صفحاتي و من كام الي كام


----------



## mohamed aseer (28 يونيو 2006)

واضح ان هناك جيل جديد من المتحمسين اشتركوا فى المنتدى ، حقيقى انا سعيد جدا بكل المشتركين ، و اتمنى ان يصل العدد الى عشرين و ثلاثين .
شكرا اختى bambyno على اشتراك معنا ، واضح ان غير تدعيم قسم الفلزات ، معانا هندسه بورسعيد كلهم ، مين تانى يا ترى ؟
سعيد بتواجدك معنا و جزاك الله كل خير 

اختى مى ، اقصد بالجديد من اشتركوا قريبا فى المنتدى ، و انا منهم ، انا مشترك بعدك بحوالى شهرين ، وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا .


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (28 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم

نعم اخي محمد ... لقد قرأت ردك ولكن احتجت الى المزيد من الوقت للتفكير ... لان الموضوع يحتاج الى منسق بين جميع الاعضاء المتطوعين للمشاركة في هذا العمل الكبير ... فاضررت الى مراجعة الامر بيني وبين نفسي ان كان بمقدوري متابعة العمل .. والحقيقة انني وصلت الى نتيجه وهي ان افضل من يتابع الموضوع ويعمل دور المنسق هو الاخ محمد عسير، ولكن لظروف انشغاله الحالية فأجد انه ليس هناك ضرر من الانتظار حتى ينتهي تماما ويتفرغ لنا ولمشروعه الذي طرحه وهو عمل هذا الفهرس.


----------



## mohamed aseer (28 يونيو 2006)

اسعدنى ردك بشده اخى الكريم ، واحمد الله انك تركتنى لتنسيق نلك الفكره و تنفيذها ، و اسأل الله ان يوفقنى فى مشروعى ، و يوفقنى فى تنفيذ تلك الفكره ، و ان شاء الله ستلاقى تلك الفكره النجاح ، ونتمنى جميعا نحن المتطوعين فى ذلك الفهرس ان نقدم للمنتدى شيئا قيما ، شكرا اخى الكريم .
على فكره انا اسمى محمد أسير


----------



## mohamed aseer (30 يونيو 2006)

هاه .... من سيكون معنا؟


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (30 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ محمد اسير انا طبعا لسة معاك و بشجع الفكرة اكثر و اكثر 

و فى انتظار بدأ النفيذ ان شاء الله 

بس يارب يكون التنفيذ يوم 13-7 ان شاء الله مش بعد ذلك ........... و هذا رجاء ان امكن.


----------



## mohamed aseer (30 يونيو 2006)

و الله يا رغده انا نفسى اعمله انهارده قبل بكره ، بس غصب عنى ،و السبب انى عرضت الموضوع بدرى كده انى اجمع اكبر عدد ممكن من الاعضاء ن و كمان نناقش مقترحاتهم .
باذن الله لن اغير التاريخ .


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (30 يونيو 2006)

ان شاء الله

و يارب ربنا يوفقنا جميعا ان شاء الله كلنا فى مشروع التخرج 

على فكرة احنا كمان شغالين فى مشروع تخرجنا 

و جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع وان شاء الله يتم بنجاح.


----------



## soso2006 (1 يوليو 2006)

الغريب يا محمد انه فى اقبال من اعضاء كثيرين على تنفيذ الموضوع فى حين تناقض ذلك مع نتيجة الاستطلاع ...... لا افهم لماذا ؟ ....... مع انى معكم ان شاء الله فى الفكرة ولسة عند استعدادى لتحمل الضعف ...


----------



## mohamed aseer (1 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا ، وفقنا لنفع المسلمين .

انا عارف يا رغده انكو شغالين فى مشاريع تخرجكوا ، انا متابع مواضيعكوا ، ربنا يوفقكوا ان شاء الله .

انا لم افهم كلامك يا ساره ، الاستطلاع كل اللى قام بالتصويت صوت فى اول اختيارين ، فين التعارض ؟
و ان شاء الله لن يحدث ضعف طالما معنا ناس متحمسين زيك كده ، طول ما حماسك ده موجود ، لن يحدث اى ضعف ، خصوصا انى شايف حماسك فى متطوعين كتير ، لاتقلقى .


----------



## mohamed aseer (1 يوليو 2006)

سأقوم تباعا كل يوم او يومين بشرح مفصل و دقيق لكيفيه عمل الفهرس و ادماج صور ان لزم الامر ، الى ان ياتى موعد التنفيذ
و سأقوم بذلك كلما تعبت من العمل فى مشروعى

المرحله الأولى ( تقسيم العمل ) :
1- يقوم الاعضاء بتسجيل حضور مره اخرى و اتفاق على موعد يوم معين للتنفيذ .
2- يتم تقسيم الصفحات على عدد المسجلين ، سأقوم بارسال رابط لكل متطوع معنا ينقله الى اول صفحه من صفحاته ، و سأخبره بعدد الصفحات التى عليه تصنيفها( عرض المواضيع سيكون بالترتيب الابجدى و ليس باخر وقت للمشاركه ) .

المرحله الثانيه ( التصنيف الفردى) :
3- يقوم كل عضو بتصفح صفحاته المختص بها ، ويقوم بعمل نسخ للمعلومات الاتيه لكل موضوع 
أ- اسم الموضوع .
ب- اسم صاحب الموضوع .
ج- رابط الموضوع .

ملحوظه : سارسل باذن الله ملف كتابى مرفق قبل التنفيذ ، يحتوى عناصر الفهرس جميعها ، و يقوم كل عضو بوضع تلك المعلومات السابق ذكرها عن كل موضوع اسفل التصنيف الملائم لها .
و عند ارسال الملف سأشرح أكثر دقه .

يتبع ..........


----------



## رونان (7 يوليو 2006)

ياريت دة موضع جميل جدا ومفيد ايضأ انا معاكو ان شاء الله 
ربنا يعنا كلنا على التنفيذ .................والله الموفق..........


----------



## بلسم الروح (8 يوليو 2006)

التفيذ امتى ياريت ميكنش اليومين دول
اصل انا رايحه اصيف كل سنه وانتو طيبين بقى ولمل ارجع انشاء الله هبقى اشوف ايه اخر الاخبار اوعو تبتدو من غيرى
اشوفكم على خير انشاء الله


----------



## troy_119 (15 يوليو 2006)

الوضوع كده طول يا اخ محمد و كل واحد بدا ينشغل ف حاجات تانيه ؟؟ و انا اسف على الغيبه الطويله لانى بردو من الناس اللى انشغلت اوى ف الشغل ..... سامحونى على الغيبه و ارجوكو تسامحونى لو لقدر الله مش قدرت اكمل


----------



## mohamed aseer (15 يوليو 2006)

و الله يا جماعه انا محرج منكوا جدا ، بس خليكوا مكانى ، تسليم المشروع عمال يتاجل من الكليه ، اعمل ايه ؟ انا مش هاقدر بعد كده اجبر حد يستمر معايا ، بس بمجرد ما اسلم مشروعى هابدأ التنفيذ ان شاء الله ، و طبعا اللى مش هايستمر معانا له عذره ، اسف كمان مره ، حقيقى غصب عنى ، مش دايما الانسان بيتحكم فى ظروفه .
انت عملت اللى عليك يا تروى ، و مقدرش الومك.
و شكرا للاخ رونان و الاخت بلسم الروح ، و اتمنى ابدأ قريب ان شاء الله .


----------



## رونان (17 يوليو 2006)

ولا يهمك يا محمد دة حال الدكاترة فى قسم العمارة انا لسة بردو معاك لانة موضوع مهم جدأ وهيفيد ناس كتير


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (19 يوليو 2006)

ربنا معاك يا محمد 
احنا باذن الله مستمرين معاك او انا عن نفسي على الاقل مستمرة


----------



## mohamed aseer (20 يوليو 2006)

الحمد لله لسه منتهى من تسليم المشروع بالامس فقط لا غير ،ادعولى ربنا يكرمنى .

انا مش عارف اعتذر ازاى عن التأخير ده كله ، بس يا جماعه شئ مش بايدى نهائيا ، مشروع التخرج بيتأجل تسليمه كل شويه ،و اعتقد من الصعب عليا فعلا انه اشتغل فى الفهرس و المشروع سويا .
باذن الله ساقوم بوضع شرح كامل قريبا جدااااااااااااا و لنبدأ باذن الله التنفيذ فى اقرب وقت ممكن .

بالطبع اعلم انه هناك الكثيرون الذين لن يستمروا معى ، ولا استطيع ان الومهم ، الخطأ منى ، بالتالى اتمنى اعاده التسجيل مره اخرى لنبدأ التفيذ فى خلال الايام القادمه مباشره .

اتمنى من الاعضاء الذين سيقومون معى بوضع الفهرس تسجيل الحضور لنبدأ فى احصاء المتطوعين و تقسيم الصفحات
الى الان ساعتبر العدد واحد فقط ، حتى لا اجبر احد على شئ
و من يود الاستمرار اود منه ان يسجل اسمه لنقوم باحصاء المتطوعين

اشكركم كل من
رونان و مى
و ان لم يجد عليكم اى ظرف يمنعكم من المشاركه اتمنى ان تسجلوا معى مره اخرى


----------



## mohamed aseer (21 يوليو 2006)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=170854#post170854

نرجو من الاعضاء المستمرين معى فى تنفيذ الفكره تسجيل اسمائهم فى الرابط الذى بالاعلى

و باذن الله سيتم التنفيذ الاحد القادم اذا وصل العدد الى عشره فقط كحد ادنى


----------



## mohamed aseer (23 يوليو 2006)

الحقيقه لم اتوقع رد الفعل ده
انا عارف انى اتأخرت ، بس كان غصب عنى فعلا
و انا الى الان انتهيت من تصنيف اول خمس صفحات
و لم اجد من يستمر معى منكم سوى رغده و ابو صالح فقط لا غير
و الاغرب انى وجدت اعضاء جدد يشاركون معى ايضا و بحماس كبير سعدت به جدااااااااااا

اما الاعضاء الذين شاركو معى فى هذا الموضوع بحماس كبيييييييييييييييير جدا اختفوا
اتمنى منهم فقط وضع مبرر لعدم الاستمرار
حتى اطمئن انهم تركونى لظروف خارجه عن ارادتهم
اعلم انه منكم من سافر و منكم من هو مشغول
و اتمنى ان نشارك فى هذا المنتدى بعمل ايجابى يفيد الجميع
و اليكم ملف لتصنيف اول خمس صفحات انتهيت منهم ، لتتأكدوا من جديتى فى بدايه الموضوع هذه المره
و ارجو النقد حتى ممن لا يستطيع المشاركه


----------



## بلسم الروح (28 أغسطس 2006)

انا اسفه جدا يا جماعه انا كان نفسى فعلا اكون معاكم بس لظروف خارجه عن ارادتى مش هاقدر وانا مستعده لاى حاجه اعوض بيها عدم مشاركتى


----------



## Arch Halema (25 فبراير 2007)

من الممكن اعتماد طرق عديدة في التصنيف ليس لدي الوقت الكافي لذكر التفاصيل ولكن احب الاشارة الى نقطة واحدة فقط هي ان المشاريع تعطى ارقام تعتمد هذه الارقام على تصنيف المشروع مثلا اذاكان بيت او مستشفى اضافة الى رقم اخر يشير الى الموقع الجغرافي له مثلا 1234 20 يشير بيت في شارع كذا في الرياض


----------



## ansssss (11 أكتوبر 2008)

انا عايز ابحاث تخطيط عمرانى جاهزة يا ريت تكون بور بوينت


----------



## osamahawad (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*هام جدا جدا*

فكرة عمل فهرس للمواضيع في كل منتدى هي فكرة ليست جميلة فقط بل هي هامه جدا جدا برأيي لتحقيق الاستفادة القصوى من المواضيع ,,, لا معنى لمنتدى لا يوجد به فهرس لمواضيعه ,, وشكرا جزيلا لكم ,,,​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2008)

لقد سبق لي ايضا الكلام في الموضوع ده
وخصوصا للمشروعات المختلفة .
مشكور


----------



## شدى الاسام (28 سبتمبر 2010)

ممرحبا و انا ايضا قولولي مت ى ستبداوا


----------



## كنعان السبعاوي (23 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم انا معاكم بس متى نبدا ويا ريت تعلموني كيفية عمل الفهرس على المنتدى لان معلوماتي البرمجية قليلة مع جزيل الشكر*


----------

